# Guinea Pig has just died 24hrs after showing signs of illness.



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

One of our 2 Guinea Pigs has died, totally gutted, it was so fast. Just wondering if anyone can shed any light?

Up until last night he seemed totally fine. Being his normal timmid piggy self, trundling round his cage, eating anything you put in front of him, chattering, wheeping etc. Even yesterday morning he was squawking for his food and tucked into some mixed salad heartily.

Then last night his breathing became laboured and raspy and he had a discharge from his nose. Today he was lethargic, breathing ok, slight runny nose, slight eye discharge and diarrhea, wouldnt eat anything and has now passed away about 2 hours ago 

Also, he was always a big pig but he seemed very slim today, very sudden weight loss?

What couldve killed him in less than 24hours?!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry you lost your piggy, it could be a lot of things, hard to be sure without a post mortem.

i lost a few last year with similar symptoms, mine turned out to be the squits caused by clostridium picked up from dirt in the hay. 

have you any other pigs? best disinfect everything if you have and keep an eye on them just in case


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> sorry you lost your piggy, it could be a lot of things, hard to be sure without a post mortem.
> 
> i lost a few last year with similar symptoms, mine turned out to be the squits caused by clostridium picked up from dirt in the hay.
> 
> have you any other pigs? best disinfect everything if you have and keep an eye on them just in case


Yeah he lived with another thats acting 100% fine, just about to clean and disinfect the cage


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh no! Poor piggy


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

guinea pigs are notorious for dying very quickly after showing signs of illness. they are good at hiding it, like most prey animals. if a gpig has diarrhea it needs the vet asap as its normally caused by the guts failing. best take the others to the vet just incase


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

ami_j said:


> guinea pigs are notorious for dying very quickly after showing signs of illness. they are good at hiding it, like most prey animals. if a gpig has diarrhea it needs the vet asap as its normally caused by the guts failing. best take the others to the vet just incase


Thanks, but if something has diarrhea then its obviously a fail in the gut somewhere, it doesnt really narrow it down considering the other symptoms. The diarrhea only began yesterday a few hours before he passed away 

The other pig is 100% fine, very bright, and feeding well, just looks a bit lost this morning, probably wondering where his friend has gone


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Thanks, but if something has diarrhea then its obviously a fail in the gut somewhere, it doesnt really narrow it down considering the other symptoms. The diarrhea only began yesterday a few hours before he passed away
> 
> The other pig is 100% fine, very bright, and feeding well, just looks a bit lost this morning, probably wondering where his friend has gone


like i said if guinea pigs get diarrhea then they rapidly go downhill, its not a good sign and they need the vets asap.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

ami_j said:


> like i said if guinea pigs get diarrhea then they rapidly go downhill, its not a good sign and they need the vets asap.


Yes thanks, I know this but its a bit late for that now isn't it?!

Still doesnt help as to what the problem may have been.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Yes thanks, I know this but its a bit late for that now isn't it?!
> 
> Still doesnt help as to what the problem may have been.


im thinking more in regards to your current guinea pig
none of us are vets, or able to do a post mortem over the internet...


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

ami_j said:


> im thinking more in regards to your current guinea pig
> none of us are vets, or able to do a post mortem over the internet...


No but some people may have experience or an idea, a little insight into what may have been wrong with my pig would be nice, thats all.

As I said, current piggy is fine and Dandy, if he's completely normal, even a vet couldnt diagnose anything.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe some solube probiotics in his water to give his giblets a bit of support for a week or two wouldnt go amiss?

something like avipro? i`d also cut down on the quantity of veggies for a bit too.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

The avipro-type stuff in the water is a good plan, I'd offer to give you what I have left, but I found it used up a couple of days ago 
I think it's made by the same people that do repto-boost and stuff, MediVet I think?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pah sell it, think its about a fiver a tub, useful stuff to have in the cupboard.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> pah sell it, think its about a fiver a tub, useful stuff to have in the cupboard.


Took me a second there to get what you meant by 'pah'!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

everyones `favourite` petstore :whistling2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive got some avipro I think, had it for some snakes before I think. I'll have a butchers when I get home  Ta


----------

